# Wlp810 - San Francisco Lager - Slow To Start?



## discoloop (10/6/09)

Using WLP810 San Francisco lager for the first time and finding it unusually slow to start... Pitched @ 20, slowly brought down to 16, where I planned to leave it... 48 hrs later and still no visible signs of activity - no airlock, no krausen, no gravity change. Pitched a fresh vial @ room temp direct to wort, extract brew, possibly under-aerated. 

I'm not too stressed yet but wondering has anyone else has noticed this with this yeast? 

While we're at it, has anyone had much success brewing non-steam type beers with the 810? Thinking of using the yeast next for an aussie lager - pilsner malt mini-mash, pale LME, a touch of sugar and a single POR addition to about 22IBU.


----------



## geoffi (10/6/09)

I've used it for a few different lager styles. Worked well, clean-tasting, clears brilliantly. A moderate attenuator so I'd mash low if you want a crisp finish.

Don't recall any problems with kick-off. Did you make a starter?


----------



## Cortez The Killer (10/6/09)

Have used 2112 in a few different styles - clean yeast 

The pack I used was 12-18 months old - made a starter - no lag time

Cheers


----------



## discoloop (10/6/09)

> Did you make a starter?



Good ol' hindsight. I pitched the vial direct to the wort so probably won't do that again. Oh well, I'll give her another day or so to come good. Worst case I'll have to create some sort of frankenbrew with a dry yeast but I reckon she'll pull through.


----------



## clatty (10/6/09)

discoloop said:


> Good ol' hindsight. I pitched the vial direct to the wort so probably won't do that again. Oh well, I'll give her another day or so to come good. Worst case I'll have to create some sort of frankenbrew with a dry yeast but I reckon she'll pull through.



Hey There

I recently did four trial brews pitching WLP810, WLP029, WLP009 and WLP007 into 4 litres of the same wort to get an idea of the yeast.

They are not ready yet but the WLP810 definately took longer to fire than the other three. It did get there though :icon_cheers: 

Cheers
clatty


----------



## geoffi (10/6/09)

Your brew should fire. Although making starters is a very good idea, those vials are supposed to be a 'pitchable' quantity, and as you aren't fermenting at true lager temps you should be OK.

Once this brew is done, you should get another one ready to roll, pitch onto a good whack of the slurry, and ferment at 10c or so. Now that one should get off to a flying start.


----------



## samhighley (10/6/09)

Geoffi said:


> pitch onto a good whack of the slurry, and ferment at 10c or so.



Which would be well outside the recommended range for this yeast.


----------



## discoloop (10/6/09)

Recommended range is 15-18 but it does say it'll ferment down to 10. Mind you, if I was going to go that low I'd probably use a more traditional lager yeast...


----------



## geoffi (10/6/09)

Sammy said:


> Which would be well outside the recommended range for this yeast.



I've fermented it at low temps with no problems. I know a few highly awarded brewers who use it in their Schwarzbiers, and they seem to know what they're doing.


----------



## samhighley (10/6/09)

Geoffi said:


> I've fermented it at low temps with no problems. I know a few highly awarded brewers who use it in their Schwarzbiers, and they seem to know what they're doing.



Fair enough, but the OP posted here because they were having problems with this yeast, so pushing it to the boundaries is probably not the greatest advice IMHO.


----------



## geoffi (10/6/09)

Once he has completed a successful brew and has a good lot of healthy slurry, I can't see any reason not to try it at low temps. You effectively have a giant starter ready to get to work on whatever you throw at it.


----------



## Barry (10/6/09)

Ale yeasts will ferment faster than lager yeasts in most circumstances. I have brewed scores of lagers using 810 with little problems, most at 10-12oC. Some with starters, some not, some on repitched yeast. I have found it to be a very reliable yeast.
Just a thought, lager yeasts do show less obvious activity early on.


----------



## discoloop (10/6/09)

> Just a thought, lager yeasts do show less obvious activity early on.



A definite possibility. Haven't brewed a lager in years and always used dry yeasts til now.... Just would have thought the liquids would kick off pretty quickly.

How does the flavour profile of 810 differ at 10-11 compared to 15-16. For that matter, how does it compare to other lager strains at those temps?


----------



## moonshadow (10/6/09)

How does the flavour profile of 810 differ at 10-11 compared to 15-16. For that matter, how does it compare to other lager strains at those temps?
[/quote]

G'day, my 2 cents worth...I brewed the SanFran @ 18c and it was quite fruity and pronounced, not much sulphur. I imagine phenols would be lower at lower temps. My White Labs poster says opt' temp for San Fran is 14.4 - 18.3c - made for warmer fermented lagers. But hey, if it works, it works! 

I tend to pitch @ 20 from the vile (already in a starter wort), wait until it kicks off fermenentation and THEN chill/warm according to yeastie-beasty's preferences. 

Cheers, good luck! Moon


----------



## discoloop (10/6/09)

Yeah, we're all good. Get home this eve and she's firing on all cylinders. B) Plus, with Sydney's awful weather today it's at the target 16 degrees without ice blocks in the cooler bag!


----------



## Barry (11/6/09)

The 810 is a very good lager yeast for malty lagers at 10-14oC (eg helles, Vienna, dunkel, bocks) IMHO. It is good up to 14oC but is fruity above that, more alelike.


----------

